# The Interview



## tari101190 (Dec 9, 2014)

There maybe a thread already.



> In the action-comedy The Interview, Dave Skylark (James Franco) and his producer Aaron Rapoport (Seth Rogen) run the popular celebrity tabloid TV show "Skylark Tonight." When they discover that North Korean dictator Kim Jong-un is a fan of the show, they land an interview with him in an attempt to legitimize themselves as journalists. As Dave and Aaron prepare to travel to Pyongyang, their plans change when the CIA recruits them, perhaps the two least-qualified men imaginable, to assassinate Kim Jong-un.



But I'm posting this because



> *The group calling itself Guardians of Peace warns in a message: "Stop immediately showing the movie of terrorism which can break the regional peace and cause the War!"*
> 
> For the first time since Sony Pictures was hacked exactly two weeks ago, the group behind the massive breach appears to making its demands known to the public.
> 
> ...


I'm worried that this will honestly lead to something dangerous.

North Korea executed 80 people publicly with machine guns very recently after all. They are capable of more.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 9, 2014)

yeah, you don't _not_ do something because an egomaniac threatens to hurt people...

if Lil' Kim does anything it's on his hands and no one elses.


----------



## dream (Dec 17, 2014)

> Ultimately, The Interview didn’t go well, and Sony’s controversial film appears dead. Regal said today that it has decided not to screen the Seth Rogen-directed comedy, and the major exhibition chains including AMC, Cinemark and Cineplex are expected to follow suit. The news comes a day after a hacker threat against venues that show the pic starring Rogen and James Franco. Regal said in a statement, “Due to the wavering support of the film The Interview by Sony Pictures, as well as the ambiguous nature of any real or perceived security threats, Regal Entertainment Group has decided to delay the opening of the film in our theatres.”





Look at these bitch ass theaters. 

Terrible precedent to set.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 17, 2014)

good god, since when did we become a country of cock gobbling pussies?


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 17, 2014)

What happened to freedom of speech?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 17, 2014)

Freedom of speech only applies to govenmemt, also foreign governments are under no obligation to respect it. Also fuck seth rogans fat jewy ass

Defranco deserved better


----------



## Bender (Dec 17, 2014)

Bwahahahhaha

This movie causing war.


----------



## dream (Dec 17, 2014)

> Sony Pictures Entertainment has chosen to stand down for “The Interview,” deciding against releasing the Seth Rogen-James Franco comedy in any form — including VOD or DVD, as U.S. officials reportedly link Sony’s massive cyber attack to North Korea.
> 
> “Sony Pictures has no further release plans for the film,” a spokesman said Wednesday.
> 
> ...





Based leakers, get this movie to me somehow.


----------



## Karasu (Dec 17, 2014)

such bullshit. 



Dream said:


> *Based leakers, get this movie to me somehow*.



Out to dinner with friends when we heard the news on this, and everybody at the table basically said the same thing - someone's got to get a fucking copy


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2014)

Stupid move on the part of theaters considering declining moviegoers.   Government says threat isn't credible,  unlike the Home Depot one.


----------



## Bender (Dec 18, 2014)

Sony y'all some bitches.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 18, 2014)

It already screened for critics this week.

This movie was a bad idea.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 18, 2014)

I guess the terrorists won. 

Although I hear the film isn't all that either. I'm more annoyed with how easily Sony bent over. This is going to suck in the long run, as it shows that hacking gets results. Now every self important douchebag terrorist will do the same and make other stupid demands. God fucking damn it.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 18, 2014)

Man, this is bullshit. This better get leaked. Sony is being dumb as fuck. So they lost 40 million to make the movie and probably more on advertising and pulling it. So dumb.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 18, 2014)

Cineplex is following suit? 

These motherfuckers basically monopolized all of the theaters in my city and the surrounding cities and now they're bending over to receive North Korean cock? This is pathetic all around. I was actually looking forward to see this movie because I'm a big fan of Seth Rogan and James Franco.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Dec 18, 2014)

Fuck Sony 

Folded like a bench chair


----------



## Wonder Mike (Dec 18, 2014)

George R. R. Martin offered his movie theater to show this movie.

I so wanted to watch it!!!  It seems epic!


----------



## Aeternus (Dec 19, 2014)

So they actually shelved it, huh? Tbh, I am curious to see it now, just to see what is all this fuss about.


----------



## Psychic (Dec 19, 2014)

Well this movie is rude. To make a movie about an assaination of a "living political figure?" is basically just asking for it. Even the US doesnt make one of the live assasination of a real living US president. It's always someone portraying the President, and having a different name. Imagine how we would feel if China made a movie about the assasination of Barack Obama. I mean, at least Seth Rogen could do the coutesy of not using his real name.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 19, 2014)

Psychic said:


> Well this movie is rude. To make a movie about an assaination of a "living political figure?" is basically just asking for it. Even the US doesnt make one of the live assasination of a real living US president. It's always someone portraying the President, and having a different name. Imagine how we would feel if China made a movie about the assasination of Barack Obama. I mean, at least Seth Rogen could do the coutesy of not using his real name.



Is this for real? 

What stupidity. We are talking about a despotic regime run by a madman here, and you're talking about being "rude" to him. We have always made movies parodying such individuals and their perceived ends. Hitler, Saddam Hussein, and Kim Jong-Il most notably. No one is "asking for it" here. 

NOBODY would care, because they already do that. Nobody would care because a lot here already want to see our president at one time or another, die. The spinelessness of it all, I can't respect that.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 19, 2014)

I find it really funny when people call out Sony as the ones in the wrong or bending to the will or whatever.

1. The movie was insured.

2. Once it was unlawfully taken from them and put online it probably takes a lot out of potential for what the film can make in theaters.

3. If they pull it they can probably get back investment from insurance due to forces beyond their control.

The other stuff that leaked seems much more problematic than pulling the release of a single movie.


----------



## Psychic (Dec 20, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Is this for real?
> 
> What stupidity. We are talking about a despotic regime run by a madman here, and you're talking about being "rude" to him. We have always made movies parodying such individuals and their perceived ends. Hitler, Saddam Hussein, and Kim Jong-Il most notably. No one is "asking for it" here.
> 
> NOBODY would care, because they already do that. Nobody would care because a lot here already want to see our president at one time or another, die. The spinelessness of it all, I can't respect that.



Lets talk about Saddam , shall we?

The US made him look like a mad man. Sadly, now we know there was no weapons of mass destruction. 

Kim Jong Un, perhaps another propaganda?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 20, 2014)

Psychic said:


> Lets talk about Saddam , shall we?
> 
> The US made him look like a mad man. Sadly, now we know there was no weapons of mass destruction.
> 
> Kim Jong Un, perhaps another propaganda?



That is irrelevant to my point. Hell a lot of the movies on him was made PRIOR to the second Iraq War, but at the height of his notoriety when he invaded Kuwait. Saddam Hussein regardless WAS a madman, that was known to gas his own people and as befitting of the head of a despotic regime, known to engage and orchestrate a number of atrocities against his own people. 

Kim Jong-Un, just as his father and grandfather is a dictator that overlooks the most isolated and one of the most oppressive places on Earth. He does not deserve the luxury of respect.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 20, 2014)

The release wasn't worth the risk. It's just a stupid movie.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 20, 2014)

Except there was no risk, they were impotent threats. Giving into such only encouraging repeats of it. N. Korea, or whatever other group should not virtually dictate acceptable parameters on the right to expression.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 20, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Except there was no risk, they were impotent threats. Giving into such only encouraging repeats of it. N. Korea, or whatever other group should not virtually dictate acceptable parameters on the right to expression.


No competent manager/overseer of any public place would wave off the possibility of a potential threat because they believed it wasn't true.

It's not 'giving in'.

I hope you never have to be in charge of people's lives after a threat being called in.

You sound incredibly stupid.

And also surprisingly unaware of what NK is capable of doing to even their own people.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 20, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> No competent manager/overseer of any public place would wave off the possibility of a potential threat because they believed it wasn't true.
> 
> It's not 'giving in'.
> 
> ...



The Justice Department already verified the threats were impotent ones. So it wouldn't be a shot in the dark. Federal investigators already looked into and continue to, and there is no proof they were credible. So in regard to that, theaters should have continued screenings as planned, and Sony not withhold it. 

That is exactly what it is. It's giving in to mere threats, even after they were concluded to lack credibility. Once you have shown to cave in, you encourage repeats and copycats. Not only that you let them dictate on what is acceptable forms of expression. 

Basing this off of zero clue on what you're talking about here. 

You sound incredibly spineless.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 20, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> The release wasn't worth the risk. *It's just a stupid movie*.


bleh; idgaf what it is...


you never _not do_ something because some shitbird threatens you.

that's what cowards do. 

Run, hide and pray the big bad wolf passes them by as they quiver under their "safe" beds.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 21, 2014)

too bad that Sony had no balls on releasing the movie i wanted to see it. i hope it get released or leaked eventually.

[YOUTUBE]mHZGwSZDDr8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]qQxvSsVQkoU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 21, 2014)

I kinda want to watch it now. :l


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 21, 2014)

even Dr.Evil have to say something a bout it.
[YOUTUBE]nBoPm_ZJPDc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 21, 2014)

Love the making fun of the Republicans part. :


----------



## Wonder Mike (Dec 23, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> I kinda want to watch it now. :l




Well, this whole situation wound up being the best marketing campaign Sony could ask for. 

It definitely stirred curiosity in lots of people and made it known to people who had never heard of it.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 23, 2014)

Definitely.


----------



## dream (Dec 23, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> I kinda want to watch it now. :l



You have the chance to do so now.  Sony is allowing theaters that want to show the movie to do so.  Check Movietickets to see if there is a showing near you. :33


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 23, 2014)

OH BOY! :33


----------



## Taleran (Dec 23, 2014)

Why is everyone in this thread still heaping the blame on Sony, the theaters pulled it before they did, why would you even release a film if the movie theaters won't show it and expect to get any percentage of the amount put into it back.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2014)

Sony deserves criticism for being so reactive.  Make a decision and stick with it.  Good lord.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 23, 2014)

Taleran said:


> Why is everyone in this thread still heaping the blame on Sony, the theaters pulled it before they did, why would you even release a film if the movie theaters won't show it and expect to get any percentage of the amount put into it back.



because Sony was the first to offer the option of not showing it?

also the whole issue of actually doing what North Korea requested


----------



## Taleran (Dec 24, 2014)

The movie theaters said we ain't running that before Sony pulled it.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 24, 2014)

This is not true, before any theater officially pulled out Sony said they would accept any refusals to screen the film.  Shortly after, Arclight was the first American branch to pull out


----------



## Taleran (Dec 24, 2014)

I saw news of it being theater dropped before it was outright dropped.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 24, 2014)

OH BOY! OH BOY!


----------



## dream (Dec 25, 2014)

Not quite as funny as I hoped for but it had some great scenes. 

Solid 3.5/5


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 25, 2014)

saw it. Funny stoner movie, but it really wasn't worth it all that bother


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 25, 2014)

Opening with eminem >>> 

But on the real, was solid fun. Wasn't the next Superbad or 40 year old virgin but enjoyable none the less. Loved some of the random lines. "Don't worry when you come back inside I'll rub your tummy"


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 25, 2014)

I really loved the movie. I love these guys sense of humour.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 26, 2014)

Watched it high, funny as hell


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 27, 2014)

All that fuss, and it was only alright.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 27, 2014)

The fuss was more in line of having the right to show it, nobody expected it to be amazing haha.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 27, 2014)

Funny film.

Not good though, dumb as hell, but funny.


----------



## Mael (Dec 27, 2014)

Diana Bang. 

That being said this was a typical Rogen comedy...dumb as all shit but hell so were Leslie Nielsen's movies and thus good for gags/laughs.


----------



## BoneMoney (Dec 28, 2014)

The expectation of this being anything other than a Seth Rogen movie is hilarious


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 28, 2014)

Mael said:


> Diana Bang.


That yellow thirst


----------



## Mael (Dec 28, 2014)

BoneMoney said:


> The expectation of this being anything other than a Seth Rogen movie is hilarious



Ikr?



Nice Dynamite said:


> That yellow thirst



Insatiable.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 5, 2015)

It was interesting until:


*Spoiler*: __ 



The CIA Bitch with fake cleavage showed up and CIA got shoe horned. Talk about party poopers.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 5, 2015)

Nelson Mandela said:


> All that fuss, and it was only alright.



now you're just being peanut butter and jealous


----------



## Kuya (Jan 5, 2015)

i think it was all a marketing ploy and they just want to experiment releasing movies online instead of directly to the theatres.

the Interview was available on Youtube for $7.99, so I think this is all just a beta test.


----------

